# Help me pick a gps!!



## SouthrnPride (Oct 14, 2008)

I want a relatively cheap gps- around 200

I'd like one that has mapping on it, and something i can plug long/ lat cordinates in it and have it take me to it because i do pre-scouting on google earth.

I hunt a lot of public land so need one where i can just wandering around miles and miles.

I have and standard etrex but it has no software which does me no good---I would mark where my truck is before going in the woods and when i wanted to leave, it would just give me a straight shot back which would often be through thickets or over mountains.

I was thinking about the lowrance iHunt, or maybe a garmin

Thanks yall


----------



## marknga (Oct 14, 2008)

I just got the GPSMAPS 60CSx and really like it. I know that it is more than what you've budgeted but it seems to be a great handheld. Now I've only had it a few weeks and still am trying to get it all figured out but so far so good.

Good luck in search.

Mark


----------



## SouthrnPride (Oct 14, 2008)

marknga said:


> I just got the GPSMAPS 60CSx and really like it. I know that it is more than what you've budgeted but it seems to be a great handheld. Now I've only had it a few weeks and still am trying to get it all figured out but so far so good.
> 
> Good luck in search.
> 
> Mark



Does that one have software you can mess with on the computer

thanks,
austin


----------



## marknga (Oct 14, 2008)

Yes it uses the micro SD card and Mapsource program. You can download specific maps to a blank mSD card or buy pre loaded cards from Garmin. You can show your routes, waypoints on Google Earth and save them.

It does WAY MORE than I'm able to do.

I have found some good GPS forums: 

http://www.gpsdiscussion.com/forums/

http://www.gpsinformation.org/forum/

http://forums.groundspeak.com/GC/index.php?showforum=11

Good luck.

Mark


----------



## NOYDB (Oct 14, 2008)

Budget $80-100 for the software if you want latest versions.

Garmin connects via a USB cable. Lowrance requires a custom SD reader/writer to serialize the SD cards 5 max.

Lowrance has bigger screens. 

I've had two lowrance, but I've moved over to Garmin because I just couldn't resist getting a Rino. 

The Lowrance worked fine. So I don't say you should get one over the other. More Really decide which model has what you want and then see if you can find one in your budget or start hinting for X-mas. A couple of gift cards might get you over the top.

One thing that did help me decide to upgrade (again) was that Garmin does have more third party support. They have a bigger market share and get more attention from developers. 

What I really want is to combine the two, then it would be near perfect. Which ever you decide on, take it out an play with it. They both have their quirks and take some experience to get their full utility.


----------



## Up-A-Tree (Oct 14, 2008)

I have the Garmin eTrex Vista HCx, and I really like it.  Check it out.
www.garmin


----------



## poolman67 (Oct 14, 2008)

anything but a lowrance hunt c


----------



## SouthrnPride (Oct 14, 2008)

So yall say no on the lowrance hunt?

And do the garmins come with topo?


----------



## NOYDB (Oct 15, 2008)

The Lowrance Hunt works fine. It's a matter of which you like better feature wise.

They all come with basic "base" maps installed. Sort of like the cheap maps you buy at the stop n' rob. For topo you have to buy their software and download to the unit.

Just did a run on froogle and ebay. One major advantage (I think) for Garmin is you should be able to get a color screen closer to your budget with an eTrex legend hcx or vista hcx than a ihunt c. Keep in mind the ihunt has a bigger screen with more pixels. 

Color isn't absolutely necessary, but it sure is nice.


----------



## jard (Oct 15, 2008)

after looking, I think I am fixing to buy the Garmin legend Hcx.  This unit and the Vista Hcx are the same exact unit except the vista has electronic compass and altimeter and the legend does not.  I dont need these so, I'm gonna go with the legend hcx.  hopefully I can pick it up this weekend.


----------



## SouthrnPride (Oct 15, 2008)

jard said:


> after looking, I think I am fixing to buy the Garmin legend Hcx.  This unit and the Vista Hcx are the same exact unit except the vista has electronic compass and altimeter and the legend does not.  I dont need these so, I'm gonna go with the legend hcx.  hopefully I can pick it up this weekend.



did you look into the lowrance hunts at all?


----------



## shop foreman (Oct 15, 2008)

Make sure to try and get one with an sd card option i bought one without it and it will not save enough info or any more maps.


----------



## SouthrnPride (Oct 15, 2008)

Do yall think the electronic compass and barometric altimeter are necessary?


----------



## ucfsae81 (Oct 16, 2008)

garmin 76csx will do everything you need from car nav to the field and on the water, i got a new one one ebay for 250


----------



## marknga (Oct 16, 2008)

Here is another good link.

http://www.gpsfaqs.org/

I found the electronic compass to be very useful. 

Mark


----------



## NOYDB (Oct 16, 2008)

The compass is more useful than the altimeter, here in GA anyways. You still need to carry a normal compass as back up.

Don't forget to put a screen protecter on it.


----------



## badbull (Oct 16, 2008)

I have a Garmin Rino...use it with the ext batt pack.. it will go a week of radio and gps use before recharging. I use the altimeter some and the electronic compass a lot...still need more maps, I just purchase as needed.


----------



## pnome (Oct 16, 2008)

SouthrnPride said:


> I want a relatively cheap gps- around 200
> 
> I'd like one that has mapping on it, and something i can plug long/ lat cordinates in it and have it take me to it because i do pre-scouting on google earth.
> 
> ...



If you want to use with google earth, stick to Magellan or Garmin.


----------



## Danny Leigh (Oct 17, 2008)

Up-A-Tree said:


> I have the Garmin eTrex Vista HCx, and I really like it.  Check it out.
> www.garmin



I have had one for several months now and I love mine!

I had a Garmin 12 before which was alot bigger, heavier, ate batteries, and was pretty much a blank screen except for the waypoints I put in or the track. The Vista HCx comes with just a base map with major roads(no topo), but you can get the topo maps for about $75.

I really do not need the electronic compass or the altimeter (especially with the topo maps), but they are nice the have. The Legend HCx is just like the Vista HCx except for those 2 things. You can get the Vista for just over $200 and the Legend for about $30 less.

The H in the HCx is very important. I did not realize how important it was until we were in the mountains and my father-in-law had a very similar model without the high sensitivity. My unit would lock onto the satellites alot quicker than his and would usually have almost twice as many satellites while in heavy cover. He had just bought his unit and returned it the next day.

Like Shop Foreman said you might want to get a model where you can use the additional space from a micro-SD card. I put a 2gig card in my Vista HCx which allows me to add the topo maps.

You can buy seperate topo maps cards for different regions of the US ($75 each) or you can buy the Garmin 2008 topo DVD ($75) which covers the entire US and upload the maps to your card. I have heard that you cannot upload the entire US to a 2 gig card, but I only did the SE region. If the maps did not fit on the one card, then I can get the SD cards fairly cheap. The maps don't always have every FS road in the mountains, but it has the majority of them and pretty good detail overall.


----------



## marknga (Oct 17, 2008)

Great post Danny!

What kind of battery life are you getting out of yours? Any certain brand of battery better than others? Again good factual info you shared....

Thanks.

Mark


----------



## Danny Leigh (Oct 17, 2008)

Mark, not real sure how long the batteries last. My old unit took 4 AA batteries and I had to be sure to keep an extra set with me. This model takes 2 AA and according to Garmin is supposed to last 32 hours without the light. I usually use the backlight during the day at about 20-30% and at night at about 60-70%. I usually always have the light on some which uses the batteries more, but they still last a long time.

Friday night I made the mistake of leaving the unit on after putting new batteries in it. I didn't notice it was left on until we had driven below Macon and were about to go into the woods the next morning. It had been on at least 8 hours and had dropped down 1 bar on the battery meter. Of course I had a track going from Marietta to Hawkinsville. 

I have used a couple of different brands of batteries and have not really noticed any difference. I usually use cheap bulk batteries, but still get alot of life out of them. I was thinking about using the rechargable batteries like the ones I use in my camera, but I keep forgetting to try them out.


----------



## NOYDB (Oct 18, 2008)

$169 shipping included: 

http://www.topchoicedigital.com/viewproduct.aspx?id=9824802&l=Froogle


----------



## marknga (Oct 18, 2008)

Thanks Danny. I have always used Duracell's but I bought a brick of the Bass Pro brand AA's and am probably getting about 6-8 hours in my GPSMaps 60CSx. I am going to try the name brand next and see if they are any better. I need to make sure that I change my brightness setting.

Thanks again.

Mark


----------



## NOYDB (Oct 18, 2008)

http://www.24hourbatteries.com/

This is the web site for direct sales for a major OEM mfc. If you look close probably 60-70% of the "brand" batteries are made by this Co.

I've been buying from them for years and have always received good service and even with shipping their prices consistantly beat retail.

Their deals on button cells are terrific. The 1154's and 2032's that are used in so many scopes and other hunting related accesories, they sell at bulk rates. Bookmark the site.


----------



## marknga (Oct 18, 2008)

Man that is a deal on the 10 pk 2032's! 7.99!

Thanks.

Will order some today.

Mark


----------



## NOYDB (Oct 18, 2008)

$7.99 shipping included.

20pc 1154 7.99 shipping included. Almost all the laser bore sighters, laser sights, sight lights etc use those.

CR123A 1.99pc, but 1.50ea for 10 pc, 1.25ea for 20+. For most Tac lights and gun mounted lights. And those boogers EAT batteries. 

I've never had a problem with the batteries or their service. So I have no hesitation recommending them. 

Not related, affiliated or have any financial interest, blah, blah, blah.


----------



## Ozzie (Nov 2, 2008)

Pride, PM sent regarding Vista C with topo I have for sale.


----------



## nimrodtracy (Dec 27, 2008)

DOES ANY ONE USE THE Garmin GPS-MAP60 CSx, AND IF SO HOW DO YOU LIKE IT?


----------



## marknga (Dec 27, 2008)

nimrodtracy said:


> DOES ANY ONE USE THE Garmin GPS-MAP60 CSx, AND IF SO HOW DO YOU LIKE IT?




Love mine


----------



## stuckbuck (Mar 19, 2009)

nimrodtracy said:


> DOES ANY ONE USE THE Garmin GPS-MAP60 CSx, AND IF SO HOW DO YOU LIKE IT?



I love mine . When I purchased a GPS unit I made sure it took regular batteries (AA) so I could carry extras on long weekend trips to the mountains. If I leave it on all day and cut it off at night two batteries will last two to three days. And I use the electronic compass a lot, but the altimeter is just cool to look at.


----------

